# okay (Aussprache)



## Dymn

Hallo,

I've heard the word _okay_ both pronounced /oˈkeː/ and /oˈkɛɪ̯/, I would say the former is most common among older speakers and the latter among younger ones.

Which is the most common pronunciation for this word and for any word stemming from English /eɪ̯/, for that matter?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Demiurg

I only know the German pronunciations /oˈkeː/ and /oˈkɛ:/.  It's a regional thing, cf. "Käse" (/ˈkeːzə/ vs. /ˈkɛːzə/).


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> I only know the German pronunciation[-] /oˈkeː/


+ 1

Siehe Wiktionnary


> okay
> Aussprache:
> IPA: [oˈkeː]


----------



## Dymn

Demiurg said:


> I only know the German pronunciations /oˈkeː/ and /oˈkɛ:/. It's a regional thing, cf. "Käse" (/ˈkeːzə/ vs. /ˈkɛːzə/).


Does this mean the word could be Germanized as "_okä_" and read accordingly by each speaker?


----------



## Kajjo

Germans pronounce  [oˈkeː].

Nowadays some anglophilic persons might intentionally pronounce like English [əʊˈkeɪ] or a weird mixture like [oˈkeɪ].



Demiurg said:


> and /oˈkɛ:/. It's a regional thing


Really?! I NEVER in my life heard someone say [oˈkɛ:], including persons from ɛ:-regions. This sounds extremely weird.


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> I NEVER in my life heard someone say [oˈkɛ:], including persons from ɛ:-regions. This sounds extremely weird.


It's similar to the pronunciation by JerrySun or quentindevintino here: forvo. I definitely hear not an 'e:' or a diphthong 'eɪ' / 'ɛɪ'.

Here you find three pronunciations by German speakers.
I hear:  wolfganghofmeier: /oˈkɛ:/, Thonatas: /oˈkɛɪ/, Vortarulo: /oˈke:/.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, I think it depends on the mood of speech.

When I speak it fast, it is like /oˈkɛ:/ or /oˈke:/ or even between these.
When I speak it slowly and pensive confirming (nachdenklich bestätigend), it becomes /oˈkɛɪ/.
Also the "o" is adapted/modified by the mood.


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> I hear: wolfganghofmeier: /oˈkɛ:/, Thonatas: /oˈkɛɪ/, Vortarulo: /oˈke:/


I here the first one different from you. The diphthong is a bit short, yes, but it is still a diphthong and no ɛ.

wolfganghofmeier: /oˈkɛɪ/
Thonatas: /oˈkɛɪ/
Vortarulo: /oˈke:/


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Here you find three pronunciations by German speakers.
> I hear: wolfganghofmeier: /oˈkɛ:/, Thonatas: /oˈkɛɪ/, Vortarulo: /oˈke:/.


I hear:
wolfganghofmeier: /oˈkeɪ/
Thonatas: /oˈkeɪ/
Vortarulo: /oˈke:/


----------



## JClaudeK

Bin einverstanden mit berndf und Kajjo.


----------



## Thersites

JClaudeK said:


> Bin einverstanden mit berndf und Kajjo.


I do not agree. While there might be regional differences I am positive that the common german pronounciation of the germanized "okay" is "okeh" (as Demiurg pointed out correctly).


----------



## Kajjo

Thomas(CH) said:


> I do not agree. While there might be regional differences I am positive that the common german pronounciation of the germanized "okay" is "okeh" (as Demiurg pointed out correctly).


Where do you disagree? I stated in #5 exactly that. But the examples I evaluated in #8 are simply different and (in my eyes) not representative.


----------



## Thersites

Kajjo said:


> I stated in #5 exactly that.


Dann sind wir einer Meinung. Ich kenne das phonetische Alphabet nicht wirklich (vielleicht andere auch nicht).


----------



## Kajjo

Thomas(CH) said:


> Ich kenne das phonetische Alphabet nicht wirklich


OK, dann sind wir uns einig.

[oˈkeː] = oh-keh

[əʊˈkeɪ] = engl. Aussprache mit Diphthongs in beiden Silben; zweite Silbe wie dt. "ey".


----------



## Dymn

What about other words from English /eɪ̯/? For example_ Date, Trainer, Steak, Cocktail, Spray, Label, Fake, Wales, Display, Gate, Trailer. _How would you pronounce them?


----------



## berndf

Only few of them are fully adopted as a German word. Examples are _Trainer_ and _Keks_ (phonetic repelling of English _cakes_). Those words were imported in the 19th century when trainer, cakes, label etc. where still produced with [e(ː)] in English. In more recent loans or in words that are still regarded as foreign [eɪ] is the prevalent pronunciation.


----------



## Kajjo

Dymn said:


> _Date, Trainer, Steak, Cocktail, Spray, Label, Fake, Wales, Display, Gate, Trailer. _How would you pronounce them?


_Date, Label, Fake, Wales, Display, Gate, Trailer = _English pronunciation with [ɛɪ]

_Trainer _= German pronunciation with long "eh" sound [ˈtʁeːnɐ]
Steak = German pronunciation [steːk]; rarely English, sounds stilted-forced to me
_Baby _= German pronunciation [beːbi] (für Kleinkind); in the modern sense of "babe" sometimes English
_Lady _= most people nowadays use English pronunciation; some very old people speak German eː


----------



## berndf

Bis auf _Steak_ stimme ich mit deiner Wahrnehmung überein. _Steak_ mit [e:] (vielleicht noch mit [ʃt] am Anfang) begegnet mir heute eigentlich nicht mehr oft, wenn ich in Deutschland bin.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Bis auf _Steak_ stimme ich mit deiner Wahrnehmung überein. _Steak_ mit [e:] (vielleicht noch mit [ʃt] am Anfang) begegnet mir heute eigentlich nicht mehr oft, wenn ich in Deutschland bin.


Echt? Das ist seltsam, ich kann es mir kaum anders vorstellen. Stelle dir mal vor bei der Bestellung im Lokal:

_"Ich hätte gerne ein Holzfällersteak mit Bratkartoffeln."_

Das würde ich definitiv als [ʃteːk] aussprechen und ich schätze, dass das die große Mehrheit so hält in Norddeutschland. Ich höre [stɛɪk] nur extrem selten und es klingt echt seltsam für mich in einem deutschen Satz. Auch ein Hüftsteak klingt krass seltsam mit der Kombination aus deutschem "Hüft" und englischem [stɛɪk].


----------



## berndf

Ich bin heute gerade in Deutschland und habe einen gänzlich unwissenschaftlichen Test mit zwei Kollegen neben mir durchgeführt, einem Berliner und eine Münchner. Beide haben _Steak_ in _Holzfällersteak_ wie im Englischen ausgesprochen. Einige Personen in meinem Verwandtes- und Freundeskreis sprechen _Steak_ tatsächlich wie _Steg_ aus. Jetzt, wo ich darüber nachdenke, fällt mir auf, dass es alles Hamburger sind. Vielleicht ist es ja eine lokale Besonderheit.


----------



## Kajjo

Der Duden führt übrigens alle drei Aussprachevarianten von Steak auf.

Ich kenne hier im Umfeld nur [ʃteːk] oder [steːk].


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Der Duden führt übrigens alle drei Aussprachevarianten von Steak auf.


Ja, ist mir auch bereits ausgefallen. Ich weiß nicht ob die Reihenfolge dort relevant ist. Die angegebene ist : _[stɛɪ̯k], [steːk], auch: [ʃteːk]_. Das entspricht zumindest meiner Wahrnehmung, was die relativen Häufigkeiten angeht.

Natürlich auch wieder ganz unwissenschaftlich: In Forvo finden sich 6 Beispiele in deutsch und die sind alle wie im Englischen.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Ich weiß nicht ob die Reihenfolge dort relevant ist.


Ich interpretiere die Duden-Angabe schon so, dass "auch:" eher eine Nebenform ist und die anderen beiden die Hauptformen. Ich bestreite ja auch nicht, dass die englische Originalaussprache eindeutig richtig ist, sondern ich höre sie nur sehr selten.

Ich kann mir die englische Form in zusammengesetzten Wörtern (mit deutschen Teilen) eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen. Hüftsteak klingt für mich geradezu absurd mit deutscher Hüfte und englischem Steak. Sagst du das wirklich so?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Sagst du das wirklich so?


Ich habe, wie gesagt, die neben mir sitzenden Kollegen gefragt, weil ich mir natürlich nicht mehr sicher sein kann, "natürlich" zu sprechen, wenn ich in einer phonetischen Diskussion bin. Aber ich denke schon, dass ich das so sage. In Forvo gibt es für _Holzfällersteak _ein Beispiel und das ist mit s und nicht sch und mit Diphthong. Desgleichen für_ Hüftsteak_.


----------



## YourWorldIsNotReal

Dymn said:


> What about other words from English /eɪ̯/? For example_ Date, Trainer, Steak, Cocktail, Spray, Label, Fake, Wales, Display, Gate, Trailer. _How would you pronounce them?


I pronounce all of them almost exactly as in Standard British English, except for "Trainer" = Träner


----------

